# Lost push pole, West Galveston Bay



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Buddy lost his push pole while running West G bay yesterday (07-07-21). Thinks it was between Caranchua cut and Alligator Head point. 21' Stiffy Guide


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Did it sink when it fell off the boat?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

dang


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Clubhunter said:


> Did it sink when it fell off the boat?


Carbon push poles float. Hard to see in the water though...just in time for the Galveston Classic fly tournament.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

That’s a bummer!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (Aug 27, 2015)

With two tournaments on West Bay this weekend someone is bound to see it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Is there a name and phone number on it


----------

